# Enzo is walking funny...



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo was fine when we went to bed last night, but this morning, his walk is off. He's walking really slowly, kind of like he did when he got dead tail, except his tail is just fine. He did have an episode of diarrhea over the weekend, but it hasn't been a problem since. Does anybody have any idea what might be wrong with my guy??


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Since having had diarrhea has he had normal bowel movements?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Can you tell which leg?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm honestly not sure if he's had a normal bowel movement. It's not like he's favoring one leg. He's just walking REALLY slowly.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Is he eating normal? He may be walking cautiously because he does not feel good. He could still have a tummy ache. I know I don't walk normal when my tummy hurts. 

Have you paid attention to his eating, and drinking lately? Has there been any changes? Could he have gotten into something that does not agree with him? 

Do you have something so you can take his temperature? I always error on the side of caution and go to the vet.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I'm honestly not sure if he's had a normal bowel movement. It's not like he's favoring one leg. He's just walking REALLY slowly.


I ask because if he has not had a bm, after having had diarrhea it could be that he has a blockage. Abdominal pain will cause a dog to walk very slowly, sometimes "hunched" up. Is he eathing normally? Drinking normally? Have you taken his temp?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It sounds like he may have a bug. I'm a worry wart and would take him to the vet if he isn't better tonight. Did you take his temp?

I didn't mean take him in tonight. Give him until tomorrow morning, 24 hours.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I didn't take his temp, but he's been eating and drinking normally. I'll have my husband pick up a thermometer on his way home from work tonight. I'm not sure if this would matter, but we did use a different kind of ear cleaner on him last night. I usually use a vinegar mixture, followed by that homemade cream that so many people here use. Last night, I used one of those ear cleaners you can buy at the store. Would that have caused an issue??


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I didn't take his temp, but he's been eating and drinking normally. I'll have my husband pick up a thermometer on his way home from work tonight. I'm not sure if this would matter, but we did use a different kind of ear cleaner on him last night. I usually use a vinegar mixture, followed by that homemade cream that so many people here use. Last night, I used one of those ear cleaners you can buy at the store. Would that have caused an issue??


I would doubt it. Can you check his abdomen? Gently "squeeze" it? Is it hard - does touching it seem to be uncomfortable?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He doesn't seem to care if I touch it. It doesn't feel any more hard than normal.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I tried to stretch his legs out a bit and he won't let me with either back leg. I think those might be the problem.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My first thoughts were either back or tummy pain. If he's not better this evening I would have him checked out.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

In case it's tummy, should we avoid feeding him today??


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> In case it's tummy, should we avoid feeding him today??


 
I wouldn't, and I'd have him seen.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I tried to stretch his legs out a bit and he won't let me with either back leg. I think those might be the problem.


 
Did you check his abdomen?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm going to try to get him in in the morning. That'll give me some time to try to find someone to borrow the money from because my paycheck tomorrow is going to be horrible. I've missed a lot of work because of the medications that they recently put me on.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Did you check his abdomen?



Yep, his abdomen felt normal.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

My first thought was an obstruction. When was his last normal BM?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't really know. He's been asking to go out at his normal times, so I didn't think anything of it. I usually just check on him out the window every couple minutes rather than actually sitting outside with him.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

PG's head went right where mine did. Slow and awkward walking can be the sign of discomfort in the abdomen. An injury to one leg usually results in the dog obviously favoring that particular leg, not general slower, odd walking.

Keep an eye on him when he's outside. A normal bowel movement helps rule out a blockage (though it doesn't fully rule out all kinds of blockage).

Comet also fetched up like this when he had anaplasmosis. Instead of having single limb, intermittent lameness, which is typical with TBDs, he had pain in lots of joints, all at once, so he couldn't favor any particular leg. He just ended up walking slowly with his head hung down, and he was sort of trying to limp on multiple legs at once, so he wasn't favoring any one of them more than the others.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I just got him to stand up for a minute and when he stands, his back legs are sort of shaking. Not real bad, but enough that I can see it.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Im thinking also that as you cleaned his ears something could have disturbed his balance making him feel he has to be very 'careful' which would make him very reluctant also for you to stretch out his legs as he will want to hang onto everything that is making him feel stable and safe right now. Was the cleaner you used thinner and more watery than the 'cream' you usually use? This could be the culprit possibly, liquid in the canal, depending how much you used, but it doesnt take much, whooshing away sounding very loud to him and something moved or dislodged in the cleaning process, irritating his balance. 
Whether it be his abdomen or ears,..I hope poor Enzo feels better soon!! x


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

it could very well be that
i know when i get vertigo i am not steady on my feet


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Since the abdomen feels normal I agree that it could be an equilibrium thing - or it could be an injury to his back, possibly over the hips/base of tail.

Hopefull the vet's dx will provide an easy fix.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I have no advice other than what has already been offered to you. Just wanted to wish Enzo well :crossfing


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sam, hope that Enzo will be better soon. I hope you can get him in to see someone to set your mind at ease.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope there is a quick fix for Enzo in the future. Poor guy!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Can you lay him on his back and extend (gently) both legs at the same time? If he guards, tenses, while doing this then I think it's not an inner ear thing. 

Sending prayers for Enzo, I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll try that in a little bit. He just got himself comfortable, so I'm going to let him rest for a bit. Thanks, everybody, for your suggestions. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

He's not vomiting, right? I kinda doubt he'd have a true blockage if he had diarrhea AND he's not vomiting. Not ruling out some sort of an upset stomach, but he didn't mind you palpating his abdomen either, right? I'd think that if his stomach hurt enough to make him walk funny, he wouldn't want it palpated either, but who knows? My first thought would be some sort of injury (and the diarrhea is coincidental). Were he my dog, I'd probably try to feed him some. If he's hungry and holds it down, that lowers the possibility of stomach issues. If he's not hungry or he vomits, you have more information on the problem. Keep him quiet today (just outside to potty) and get him to the vet if he's still acting weird in the morning.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> Can you lay him on his back and extend (gently) both legs at the same time? If he guards, tenses, while doing this then I think it's not an inner ear thing.
> 
> Sending prayers for Enzo, I hope he feels better soon!


 
While inner ear is a possibility, I'd expect he'd be shaking his head, or that there would be a head tilt and he'd be unsteady in the front, as well, trying to gain balance. I'm more inclined to still think abdomen is involved, or muscular/skeletal injury.

Whatever it is, I hope it's something minor.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He has been shaking his head. He had the start of an ear infection, which is why I was cleaning his ears. At the same time, he seems very reluctant to let me straighten his back legs when he's on his side. I haven't tried it on his back, though.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I got him walking a little and it looks like he is favoring his right rear leg a little.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I think the culprit will show itself as the day goes on personally...the ear sounds a strong possiblity as he had ear issues prior to the cleaning and then the thinner fluid added to that and the cleaning could have just tilted the table for him but if hes favouring a leg that should become more pronounced if its not just a one of...the next few hours should say a lot. Hugs to you both. x


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hope he is feeling better..maybe go to the vet??


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry Enzo is not feeling well. I hope things clear up soon, Sam.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, poor guy. I have no ideas other than what's been covered already but wanted to say I hope he's back to normal soon.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor Enzo. I think it's possible it could be his ears but then again I guess it could be anything. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If it's his leg, I would watch and see. You have a young dog and he might be roughhousing with his pretty lab buddy every day and it could be a lot more than his body's used to. It's also been wet outside and sometimes just a little slip or slide here or there can cause a minor muscle pull. 

So if it looks like a minor pull or bump, keep him contained and rested for the next day or two. I think the rule is if after 24 hours there isn't any improvement or if the dog appears to be in pain, I would arrange for an exam at the vet. 

- If his body is bunched up

- If you feel and gently press on his sides and he either is holding his stomach funny or holds his breath or reacts in any way

- If he's really struggling to get around

- If he's off his food and water

- If he hasn't pooped and seems to be trying to go outside and find a spot but nothing happens

^ The above are reasons for rushing to the vet. 

If you are sure this is just a muscle pull and if you can completely contain him and keep him quiet, I would slip him an ascriptin. 

Good luck<:


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He's certainly not off of food. lol I was eating a piece of cake and he still came over (very slowly) to try to beg for some. He didn't get it (in case it's a tummy thing), and gave me puppy dog eyes to let me know that his lack of cake taste testing made him sad. lol


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

^^^ Aw. Poor little guy! I would have had a super difficult time not giving in to that kind of behavior. But I'm weak when it comes to handsome golden furry men.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll be keeping Enzo in my thoughts!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So sorry to read poor Enzo is ailing. I hope you can isolate it soon to get him relief. My frist thought was severe constipation, but if his leg is sensitive that doesn't make sense. Sending healing wishes Enzo's way.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

This is probably a super obvious question but... Did he step in something? Is there anything lodged between his paw pads? If he got into some stickers or just has some dried up uncomfortable mud in both his back paws, that could explain why he's being sensitive about both legs.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I didn't notice anything funny with his paws, but I'll check again, just to be sure.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am in agreement with IowaGold about blockages, etc. If you lived in the Northeast, I would certainly consider tick borne disease(Lyme, Anaplasmosis). To me it sounds musculoskeletal more than anything else.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sam you have so much good advise. Im so sorry Enz is not feeling well. I hope its something minor.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo just woke up from a nap and is acting like I imagined the whole thing. He got up, stretched, then proceeded to eat his breakfast (it's normal for him to not want to eat it until afternoon). Then, he barked at the back door. I went out, watched him potty (definitely normal BM's), then went back inside when he started chasing a squirrel. So confused over here. Just hoping that he keeps feeling like this! Thanks everybody for talking me down and worrying about my furbaby. Your good thoughts meant a lot!

ETA: He's now in and chewing on his antler (while pretending he isn't laying on the sock he stole out of the hamper). All is right with the world. lol


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Very strange but I am glad he is better!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

glad to hear that he's okay now!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sometimes they get a hitch in their giddyup and it works itself out. Sounds like maybe some rest is all he needed. I know you'll keep an eye on him. Glad all seems to be well.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Do you think his anal glands could be/have been bothering him? Maybe the normal BM expressed them and now he feels better?


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Penny's Mom said:


> Sometimes they get a hitch in their giddyup and it works itself out. .


Thats one of the loveliest expressions I've heard in a long time! I'm going to remember that one! Made me smile, a great way of explaining it!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

And now I'm all caught up, lol. Glad to hear Enzo is feeling more himself!! 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That was scary! I am so glad he is feeling better, I would keep a close eye on him!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Do you think his anal glands could be/have been bothering him? Maybe the normal BM expressed them and now he feels better?


Some of you might remember a similar thread when I thought something was wrong with Cosmo's hips. Turned out he had almost impacted anal glands. It happened again recently.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that Enzo is feeling better. I was getting so worried as I read thru the thread.


----------

